# LT1050. Won't start ... PTO light on help!



## jpbellis

HI. I put a new starter, which was going, in my previously working lt1050 cub. The battery was fully charged but to be honest is on its way out, the voltage though are still good.

After completing the project ... it now won't start. lights come on, but no turning at all. The PTO light is coming on when I turn the key. If I toggle the PTO plunger lever I can hear it clicking on and off.

I do NOT need he PTO on this tractor, so if fixing it is a pain... disabling it is acceptable. My first choice would be repair though.

Any help is appreciated.

John


----------



## jhngardner367

Check the ground cables,and make sure they're clean,and tight. It sounds as if it's trying to find a better ground .
To test it,just clamp one end of a jumper cable to the engine,and the other to the ( -) battery post,and roll it over. If it still doesn't work,then try to disconnect the PTO,at the connector(usually under the right frame area). If it works ok,then, it's a bad pto.


----------



## jpbellis

OKAY. I changed the battery to a new one I had. Tried the above troubleshooting steps and still nothing. I now have the PTO disconnected and will leave it that way until I get the thing started again. 

Note also that I have the seat cut off switch disconnected so its not that circuit. The brake needs to be pushed all the way forward for it to start and that is begin done as well. I took the old starter and hooked the wires up to it and it doesn't turn over either. (The reason I changed the old starter out was because it had a flat spot and was intermittent. The headlights come on fine... Other ideas?

A couple questions I have are

There is a 20 AMP fuse (which is good) whats that for?
There is a little relay near the battery tray. whats that for?
There is rectifier on the side of the motor ... Whats that for?


----------



## jpbellis

OKAY. The engine starts if I drop voltage on the 12 volt lug.


----------



## C. Pruitt

Hey. jpbellis. I know this post is very old but my LT1050 is doing the exact same thing as yours. I replaced the battery and now the PTO light comes on when I attempt to turn the ignition key. How did you drop the voltage on the 12 volt lug?


----------



## RC Wells

I suspect the guy meant he jump started the mower by shorting the starting solenoid. But based on his other questions I suspect he was not reading his operator's manual either.

In your case, I would guess you have the mower blade engaged, or the safety switch or the relay has failed. These MTD built Cub Cadet mowers are one you never jump start from another running vehicle or the relay for the safety start system can be damaged and will require replacement.


----------

